# Aquarium planter box



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Well, I have seen/heard of those who have fashioned house guttering of different length's and drilled tiny holes in the bottom for water to enter, but fine gravel not to be released.
Guttering hung on the edge of these tank's, or on each end.
Also seen those who have used shower caddy to hang to the side of the tank with potted plant's therein.
Me think's a large specimen container like they use at the fish store to place the fish in as they catch them for you/me could work with some tiny holes drilled in them.
They are already designed to hang on the edge of most tank's.


----------



## theatermusic87 (Jun 22, 2014)

If youee looking for something that hangs outside the tank... hang on refugiums or breeder boxes have been used, so has a paint cup which would be my prefered low cost diy option


----------



## Stone454 (Jun 1, 2013)

I used some clear plastic shower thingys from walmart, I added like fiberglass mesh/screening to hold in the growing media which is basically ativ-flora works well


----------



## Mariostg (Sep 6, 2014)

See my HOB planter thread http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=862234.


----------



## theatermusic87 (Jun 22, 2014)

Mariostg said:


> See my HOB planter thread http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=862234.


Thats actually the thread I was reffering to and couldnt find


----------



## csynic (Jun 19, 2015)

sweet thanks for the ideas folks, will give it a shot!


----------



## Mariostg (Sep 6, 2014)

Let us know what you come up with. Here is another idea I setup recently.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=879953


----------



## csynic (Jun 19, 2015)

i'm prob gonna head down to the local petsmart/petco and check out the fry boxes, find one that fits, drill some holes, file with decorative rocks, and plant.

one other question you reminded me though, how do you mount suction cups to the side of a plain plastic container? do you drill holes and stuff the small end of the suction cup into it? does anyone have links to good suction cup brands? (the ones I have for my co2 diffuser are really bad, they keep falling off, and they're brand new)


----------



## crice8 (Aug 2, 2012)

There is an awesome one I got on amazon a year or two ago that I have in a tub. I think I'm going to do this with it. Here is the one I have and it is great for the price.


----------



## Mariostg (Sep 6, 2014)

I don't use suction cups. I find that too risky. I'd hate to find the plants at the bottom of the tank. 

I made hooks with knex parts I heated and bent.Simple hook

I also use electric wire commonly used for running electricity in houses. I use the insulated strand, cut and bend to shape.

Bump: Honestly, shower caddies work very well. Very good dimensions I find.


----------

